# alu rims for altima model 2008



## DDamian (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi
I looking for alu rims, and i not sure what min requirements are:

Model: altima 2008 tire 16" 215x60 

Size: 16"
Lugs: 5 x 100/114.3/108 
Offset: ? 

could you provided my for father information about offset, what is recommended target, and what is max offset. I mean to decrease space between wheels.

best regards Damian


----------



## DDamian (Jul 22, 2009)

I found in manual
Wheel type Size Offset in (mm)
Aluminum/Steel 16 x 7JJ 1.77 (45)
Aluminum/Steel 17 x 7 1/2JJ 1.77 (45)
T type (Spare) 16 x 4T 1.57 (40)


----------



## rexracer (Mar 21, 2010)

Well it depends on what size of rim you plan on going with and if you want the wheel to tuck beneath the fender or stay about the same as the stock one (even with the fender), or stick out. 

For example if you have a stock 7" wide rim with an offset of 45mm, and you went to an 8" rim your offset would need to be 58mm or more so it doesn't stick out. 

Pretty much, for every inch wider you need a half inch more offset over stock. You also want to be careful with inner clearance as well. Measure the distance between the tire and the tire well so you know how much room you you can play with, and take into account the turning factor of the front wheels.


----------

